# NASA shows off real dynamic range.



## GuyF (Aug 10, 2016)

Those clever people at NASA have been busy winning the DR wars.

http://www.nasa.gov/feature/revolutionary-camera-recording-propulsion-data-completes-groundbreaking-test

So is this the secret new feature that the 5D4 will have?


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 10, 2016)

That is damn cool. 
From my video days of shooting with 3-chip(RGB) cameras, the light was split going to the sensors. A mod to the 3-chip camera would allow each chip to be programmed to different ISOs and "shutter" speeds. Instead of recording RGB data, each sensor would output RGB as our DSLR sensors do. The sensor signals would be merged into a single frame as an HDR. Processing power and speed would be insanely high for slow motion speeds in this case.


----------



## TeT (Aug 10, 2016)

Magic Lantern should have a beta for that soon, yes?


----------



## rfdesigner (Aug 10, 2016)

GuyF said:


> Those clever people at NASA have been busy winning the DR wars.
> 
> http://www.nasa.gov/feature/revolutionary-camera-recording-propulsion-data-completes-groundbreaking-test
> 
> So is this the secret new feature that the 5D4 will have?



cool video.. very very cool.

But for me the coolest bit:

"The HiDyRS-X project began as part of NASA Space Technology Mission Directorate’s Early Career Initiative (ECI), designed to give young engineers the opportunity to lead projects and develop hardware alongside leading innovators in industry"

Something UK industry needs to do a lot more of.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Aug 10, 2016)

Wow! That is awesome!


----------



## Mr Bean (Aug 10, 2016)

Yes, I watched this the other day and was most impressed. After being at a Shuttle launch back in 2011 and seeing how bright the solid rockets were, this footage was amazing.

I do like the way NASA works with industry to push the boundaries. In Australia, our premium research organisation (CSIRO) is unfortunately being restructured and restricted


----------



## Perio (Aug 11, 2016)

GuyF said:


> So is this the secret new feature that the 5D4 will have?



Good joke


----------



## GuyF (Aug 11, 2016)

rfdesigner said:


> Something UK industry needs to do a lot more of.



+1

There is so much talent in this country (also thanks to collaboration with non-UK nationals working here) that you do wonder what could be achieved if given half a chance.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 12, 2016)

The Kodak 3 layer film used to take movies of nuclear explosions back in the 1950's had A extreme amount of DR. I don't know if anyone has made anything with more DR. The quality suffered, of course. The bright light burned thru successive layers of emulsion to get a usable exposure. Even so, it was blown out at the peak.


----------



## GuyF (Aug 12, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The Kodak 3 layer film used to take movies of nuclear explosions back in the 1950's had A extreme amount of DR. I don't know if anyone has made anything with more DR. The quality suffered, of course. The bright light burned thru successive layers of emulsion to get a usable exposure. Even so, it was blown out at the peak.



Not that I'm a fan of nukes (I'm not a dictator for a living 8) ) but this is an interesting book:

http://www.michaellight.net/suns-intro


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 12, 2016)

GuyF said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > The Kodak 3 layer film used to take movies of nuclear explosions back in the 1950's had A extreme amount of DR. I don't know if anyone has made anything with more DR. The quality suffered, of course. The bright light burned thru successive layers of emulsion to get a usable exposure. Even so, it was blown out at the peak.
> ...




Interesting photograph from that book. It shows what we see every day in human nature. Everyone but one is turned away from the light as instructed, but one, maybe 3 or more persons appear to be looking at it. (left side)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 12, 2016)

One more - the cinematographers and photographers did not get off with looking away. Sure, they had protective glasses, but they had to see enough thru them to run the equipment, so they were partially protected at best.

Motion pictures were tougher than stills, they used that special film to get more DR.

And, in spite of all the testing, no one considered EMP, they learned about it from the Russians.


----------



## GuyF (Aug 12, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Sure, they had protective glasses, but they had to see enough thru them to run the equipment, so they were partially protected at best.



A while ago I saw a programme about Nobel prize winning physicist Richard Feynman who worked on the Manhattan project to build the first nuclear bomb. He said, "They gave out dark glasses that you could watch it with. Dark glasses! Twenty miles away, you couldn’t see a damn thing through dark glasses. So I figured the only thing that could really hurt your eyes (bright light can never hurt your eyes) is ultraviolet light. I got behind a truck windshield, because the ultraviolet can’t go through glass, so that would be safe, and so I could see the damn thing.

Time comes, and this tremendous flash out there is so bright that I duck, and I see this purple splotch on the floor of the truck. I said, “That’s not it. That’s an after-image.” So I look back up, and I see this white light changing into yellow and then into orange. Clouds form and disappear again – from the compression and expansion of the shock wave.

Finally, a big ball of orange, the center that was so bright, becomes a ball of orange that starts to rise and billow a little bit and get a little black around the edges, and then you see it’s a big ball of smoke with flashes on the inside, with the heat of the fire going outwards.

All this took about one minute. It was a series from bright to dark, and I had seen it. I am about the only guy who actually looked at the damn thing – the first Trinity test. Everybody else had dark glasses, and the people at six miles couldn’t see it because they were all told to lie on the floor. I’m probably the only guy who saw it with the human eye."

Rather him than me!


----------



## lion rock (Aug 12, 2016)

Feynman, my favorite physicist!
-r


----------



## rfdesigner (Aug 13, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> A while ago I saw a programme about Nobel prize winning physicist Richard Feynman who worked on the Manhattan project to build the first nuclear bomb. He said, "They gave out dark glasses that you could watch it with. Dark glasses! Twenty miles away, you couldn’t see a damn thing through dark glasses. So I figured the only thing that could really hurt your eyes (bright light can never hurt your eyes) is ultraviolet light. I got behind a truck windshield, because the ultraviolet can’t go through glass, so that would be safe, and so I could see the damn thing.
> 
> Time comes, and this tremendous flash out there is so bright that I duck, and I see this purple splotch on the floor of the truck. I said, “That’s not it. That’s an after-image.” So I look back up, and I see this white light changing into yellow and then into orange. Clouds form and disappear again – from the compression and expansion of the shock wave.
> 
> ...



He was a brilliant man, who knew far more than those giving the orders (army) .. just wished he'd had another 30+ years.


----------



## Refurb7 (Oct 20, 2016)

I predict a new thread on the forum:

NASA Reveals 5D4 Sensor Defect Because 5D4 Can't Photograph Rocket Motor Tests!


----------

